# Any ideas what this is



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I am ice fishing for steelhead with spawnbags and tip ups using 8 pound test line and small hooks. The flag goes up and when I check the tip up there is no line taken off from the spool but the hook is snipped right off. The knots are all good and tested prior to going out every time. The line is snipped off about three inches above the hook and it has happened 4 times in the last two weeks. I am thinking that it could be a pike or gar and I am leaning toward gar. What amazes me is that the fish will spring the tip up yet will not take any line and snip the hook off. I wish that I could submit a photo but this fish is making it difficult at best to do so. There are some mink and otters in the area but I do not believe that they would touch a spawn bag.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

I had that happen once. Found out I put the half frozen line back on the reel backwards after I caught a fish.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

wolves with scuba gear


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> wolves with scuba gear


 Every time that wolves are mentioned on this site the moderator locks the post and the line is not spooled backwards. I make my sets very carefully and double check everything.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Could be a muskrat. I had on chew on some duck decoy lines once, he swam by, dove the deke jiggled and started floating away. Should've shot the damn thing.

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Strange.:16suspect I'd try a steel leader, that should fix 'em.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

It is a sawfish. 

Jeremy wade caught one once on river monsters :evil:

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/river-monsters/images/sawfish-284x212.jpg


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

It is more than likely a fresh water shark. I would probably quit fishing there. They have been known to bite holes in the ice biting at shadows. I would try a steel leader and when you pull the muskrat or otter I want to see pics with it still hooked to the tipup!!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

A Northern taking agressively, Gars have needle teeth, not razors and would have a hard time cutting you off, just like Walleye do.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

It could possibly be a snapping turtle. They aren't normally active this time of year, but the unusually warm winter may have them moving around a bit. About 10 year ago I had a small one slowly move though while I was ice fishing in shallow water.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Try a slammer set up instead of a tip up. Immediate hook set!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

MECDave said:


> It is a sawfish.
> 
> Jeremy wade caught one once on river monsters :evil:
> 
> http://animal.discovery.com/tv/river-monsters/images/sawfish-284x212.jpg


I saw that episode. He didn't even catch that fish, the guy next to him did lol


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

duckhtr213890 said:


> I saw that episode. He didn't even catch that fish, the guy next to him did lol


Well I still say its a sawfish. LOL

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

If your on a certain river that is near home that is named after a junk fish i'd vote for a critter of some type....


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Yeah i heard of the same thing happening in Minnesota. Those Anti-Fisher people with scuba gear snippin' hooks with side cutters.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

sounds like a chance for some "live action", call the turtleman. yeyeyeyeye


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Little Pike. The little Pike this time of year that are under 20 inches have extremely sharp teeth. You might be able to catch the little Pike with a leader, but I doubt any Steelies are going to touch anything with a steel leader.


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Keep watching the tipups and you'll see the guy pulling them, snipping, and resetting. I suggest a taser or pepper spray over steel leader.


----------



## MECDave (Dec 28, 2010)

freshwater drum said:


> sounds like a chance for some "live action", call the turtleman. yeyeyeyeye


:lol:


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

CrankYanker said:


> Keep watching the tipups and you'll see the guy pulling them, snipping, and resetting. I suggest a taser or pepper spray over steel leader.


 Get serious!!! CLAYMORE:yikes:


----------



## kmfish (Nov 17, 2011)

try to get a camera on it that will tell you for sure


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Aliens 

or Zombies


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

bauerj8 said:


> Little Pike. The little Pike this time of year that are under 20 inches have extremely sharp teeth. You might be able to catch the little Pike with a leader, but I doubt any Steelies are going to touch anything with a steel leader.


 I am going to go with the small pike. There are a few pike in the bay and I caught a couple of them on spawn bags in the fall when I have been surf fishing.I have caught walleyes on spawn bags too but my guess is smaller pike.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> I am ice fishing for steelhead with spawnbags and tip ups using 8 pound test line and small hooks. The flag goes up and when I check the tip up there is no line taken off from the spool but the hook is snipped right off. The knots are all good and tested prior to going out every time. The line is snipped off about three inches above the hook and it has happened 4 times in the last two weeks. I am thinking that it could be a pike or gar and I am leaning toward gar. What amazes me is that the fish will spring the tip up yet will not take any line and snip the hook off. I wish that I could submit a photo but this fish is making it difficult at best to do so. There are some mink and otters in the area but I do not believe that they would touch a spawn bag.


Dog fish.... or Bowfin... I had this happen a few time.... their mouth is small and what they will do is just sit there and mouth the bait untill they swallow it and chew threw the line... and swim away... look at their teeth... like a shark 
http://www.savalli.us/BIO370/Anatomy/3.BonyFish.html


----------

